# I went to the dentist...?



## mike2008

Bună!
I wish to send a message to my friend, can someone please help me to translate it.
"I went to dentist today and I think my tooth will be fine."

[I broke my tooth yesterday eating sweets]
Mulţumesc.


----------



## Trisia

Hi. Sorry to hear about your tooth.

Am fost azi la dentist şi cred că dintele meu o să fie în regulă.
[Mi-am spart ieri un dinte mâncând bomboane] -- or was this just an explanation, not for translating? 

It's almost a word-to-word translation, maybe someone can suggest something more idiomatic, I can't think of anything now. Well, it works anyway.


P.S. Ferni, did you by any chance give the Spanish translation? You should have left it, I would have loved to see it


----------



## mike2008

Mulţumesc foarte mult Trisia, that's very helpful as usual.
La revedere.


----------



## OldAvatar

Trisia said:


> Hi. Sorry to hear about your tooth.
> 
> Am fost azi la dentist şi cred că dintele meu o să fie în regulă.
> [Mi-am spart ieri un dinte mâncând bomboane] -- or was this just an explanation, not for translating?



Please notice that Romanian, unlike English, has different words for normal teeth (dinţi) and jaws teeth (măsele). So, our friend here, in order to have a proper message, he should specifiy which was the broken tooth. 

I have a feeling that the broken tooth was _o măsea _and not _un dinte_.


----------



## Trisia

Yeah, I did wonder about that. But there's a distinct possibility that he chipped one of his front teeth, and "dinte" is a generic word even though we casually use it to mean just some of the teeth. 

After all, when I say I have 32 teeth (in Romanian), I don't mean I have 32 teeth molars not included 

But you're right, if this was a molar, by all means use _măsea_  («- perfect smile)


----------



## mike2008

Mulţumesc foarte mult OldAvatar, that's very interesting and you were right it was "o _măsea_ ".


----------

